
Ask HN: Would you consider switching jobs if applying for new ones was faster? - xoelop
Particularly, I&#x27;d apply to many more jobs if I didn&#x27;t have to fill long application forms and that initial part of the process wasn&#x27;t so annoying and take so much time.<p>Do you feel the same?<p>Asking because I&#x27;m considering building something to make this part of the process suck less and let candidates talk directly to companies, but I wanna see if it&#x27;s a pain more people than me suffer before developing something no one wants. If you&#x27;d like to see more, you can see a very simple MVP I have of this at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;airtable.com&#x2F;shr86AAeWs5mSBmhY
======
znpy
Nah. We in the IT have it easy enough already.

Pretty much no other industry obsesses as the IT industry over things like job
interview process, salary comparison and compensation.

Also, I take it very cautious when switching jobs. Google says that missing on
a good hire is better proceeding with a bad hire. Similarly, I prefer to apply
to and interview with a few companies at the time, and do my best at making
sure I'm making a good choice. I'd prefer to miss on a good company that to
end up in a shitty one.

IT is not body rental, I would actually be suspicious of a company hiring me
too fast: why are they so desperate? What did drove them to such desperation?
Did the previous people leave? Why? Is that bad technology? Bad management?
Company-wide unwillingness to fix long-standing problems?

~~~
xoelop
Makes sense. Great feedback, thanks for taking the time to reply

------
user5994461
Applying is easy enough as it is. Developer jobs typically don't have
complicated forms to fill, assuming you're a developer?

The challenge is not the time to apply, but the time to do the coding tests
and phone tests and onsite interviews. Days for each company, which doesn't
scale.

Consider that if you make applying more streamlined, you will actively hurt
the chances to get a job. You want it to be one click, like linkedin? Guess
what, companies are flooded by applications, hundreds -if not thousands- of
applications from anyone and anything, it's just one click, so easy to apply.
It's totally unmanageable to review so they're never read. Remember that there
has to be human on the other side to review resumes and schedule phone calls.

~~~
xoelop
Great feedback, thanks for taking the time to reply!

